
Ask HN: Interesting Slack channels at your company? - khatribharat
What are some of the interesting Slack channels at your company? 
- Build bot integrations
- Web comics RSS
- ...
======
laander
We have a #world-is-on-fire that's only meant for doomsday-like events e.g.
the API servers are down, slow queries exploded or a deploy resulted in 10
fold exceptions. Pingdom and Datadog triggers post to it, so if you see the
channel name in bold, you'll know you need to drop everything you have and
start panicking.

------
znpy
I know of a company that has a "#sbrocco" channel suited to unleash your rage
and just let it out.

------
banterfoil
#pokemon-go

